# [User des Jahres] Nominierung 2020



## rostiger Nagel (2 Dezember 2020)

Hallo Liebe Forumsmitglieder,
wir haben die Chance unseren sehr verehrten Kollegen Dieter [Blockmove]
den neuen Wanderpokal abzujagen, den der verehrte Kollege Markus [marlob]
gestiftet hat.

Dazu machen wir erst einmal eine Nominierung der infrage kommenden User.
Diese wählt ihr aus, da sind wir sehr Demokratisch!.

In diesen Thread könnt ihr eine Liste mit bis zu 10 User einstellen,
die euch am besten gefallen haben.

Ich werde diese in diesem Beitrag zusammenzählen.

Die Nominierung endet am 18.12. 16:00 Uhr, dann werde ich einen neuen
Thread mit der Abstimmung starten.

Eure Liste darf dann so ähnlich aussehen ... ihr kennt das ja.

Ich wünsche euch viel Spaß und bitte um eure Nominierung!

PS. wie in den letzten Jahren gibt es auch wieder etwas zu Gewinnen.


```
Kandidaten User des Jahres 2018
01. __________
02. __________
03. __________
04. __________
05. __________
06. __________
07. __________
08. __________
09. __________
10. __________
```


*Bisherigen User des Jahres*


2019Blockmove2018DeltaMikeAir2017PN/DP2016PN/DP2015PN/DP2014hucki2013PN/DP2012PN/DP2011PN/DP2010Helmut_von_der_Reparatur2009Larry Laffer2008Larry Laffer2007Ralle / zotos2006Ralle


*Nr **Nominierte**Stimmen*1Blockmove+++++|+++++|+++++|++2Chräshe++3ChristophD+++++|+++++|+4de vliegende Holländer+++++|+++5DeltaMikeAir+++++|+++++|+++++|6dingo++++7Draco Malfoy+8ducati+9emilio20+10escride1++++11HausSPSler+++++|++12Heinileini+++++|+++++|+++++|++13hucki+++++|+++++|14JanB1+15JesperMP+++++|+++++|+16JoopB++17Larry Laffer+++++|+18Licht9885+++19marlob+20MasterOhh+21MFreiberger++22MSB+23NBerger++++24oliver.tonn+++++|+25Onkel Dagobert+++++|++26Peter Gedöns++27PN/DP+++++|+++++|++28ralle++++29rostiger Nagel+++++|+++++|+++30StructuredTrash++31Thomas_V2.1+++++|+++++|+32Tommi++++33thomass5++34vollmi+++++|+++++|+++++|35winnman+36zako++++


----------



## Blockmove (2 Dezember 2020)

Vielen Dank Helmut, dass du dir wieder die Arbeit und Mühe machst.

Ich verspreche, dass ich das Wahlergebnis anerkenne, keine Nachzählung verlange und auch nicht gerichtlich gegen die Wahl und das Verfahren vorgehe 

Gruß
Blockmove


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (2 Dezember 2020)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Vielen Dank Helmut, dass du dir wieder die Arbeit und Mühe machst.
> 
> Ich verspreche, dass ich das Wahlergebnis anerkenne, keine Nachzählung verlange und auch nicht gerichtlich gegen die Wahl und das Verfahren vorgehe
> 
> ...



Und dich nicht selbst begnadigst


----------



## rostiger Nagel (2 Dezember 2020)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Und dich nicht selbst begnadigst



die Begnadigung wird nach der wahl wieder aufgehoben.


----------



## dingo (2 Dezember 2020)

01 rostiger Nagel
02 Heinileini
03 HausSPSler
04 PN/DP
05 Blockmove
06 Volmi
07 DeltaMikeAir
08 Tommi

Reihenfolge stellt keine Wertigkeit dar, jeder ist wichtig für dieses Forum!


----------



## MFreiberger (2 Dezember 2020)

01 Heinileini
02 PN/DP
03 Blockmove
04 DeltaMikeAir
05 Tommi
06 hucki
07 NBerger
08 JesperMP
09 rostiger Nagel
10 dingo

auch hier bestimmt die Reihenfolge keine Wertigkeit


----------



## Blockmove (2 Dezember 2020)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Und dich nicht selbst begnadigst



Weder mich noch sonstige Gesetzlose hier im Forum
Versprochen 

Und ich halte mich daran auch wenn ein User nördlich des Weißwurstäquators gewinnen sollte


----------



## hucki (2 Dezember 2020)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Weder mich noch sonstige Gesetzlose hier im Forum
> Versprochen
> 
> Und ich halte mich daran auch wenn ein User nördlich des Weißwurstäquators gewinnen sollte


Dafür musst Du auch nicht aus Deinem Haus ausziehen, wenn wer Anderes gewählt wird.


----------



## Tommi (2 Dezember 2020)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Vielen Dank Helmut, dass du dir wieder die Arbeit und Mühe machst.
> 
> Ich verspreche, dass ich das Wahlergebnis anerkenne, keine Nachzählung verlange und auch nicht gerichtlich gegen die Wahl und das Verfahren vorgehe
> 
> ...



Vor allen Dingen haben wir, (oder nur ich???), den neuen Pokal noch immer nicht gesehen, das wäre jetzt ein guter Zeitpunkt.


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (3 Dezember 2020)

01 Rostiger Nagel
02 PN/DP
03 DeltaMikeAir
04 Volmi
05 JesperMP

BTW: Früher hatten wir doch immer zwei Threads. Einer zum Nominieren und einer zum Kommentieren


----------



## de vliegende hollander (3 Dezember 2020)

Die Niederländische Stimmen in beliebige reihenfolge:

1 : Rostiger nagel
2 : DeltaMikerAir
3 : Larry Laffer
4 : Blockmove
5 : PN/DP
6 : Hucki
7 : ChristophD
8 : Thomas_V2.1
9 : Heinileini
10 : Vollmi


----------



## Larry Laffer (3 Dezember 2020)

Dann hier auch mal die Stimmen aus Ost-Lippe - ich habe leider, da ich dieses Jahr nun nicht so aktiv war, nur die üblichen Verdächtigen in der Nominierung ... aber der Vollständigkeit halber :

Rostiger Nagel
DeltaMikeAir
de vliegende Holländer
Blockmove
PN/DP
Vollmi
Heinileini
...


----------



## Tommi (3 Dezember 2020)

Und jetzt ich:

- PN/DP
- Heinileini
- Blockmove
- Vollmi
- DeltaMikeAir
- rostiger Nagel
- Marlob
- Jesper_MP
- Dingo
- hucki


----------



## oliver.tonn (4 Dezember 2020)

So hier nun meine Vorschläge:

DeltaMikeAir
thomass5
JesperMP
hucki
Thomas_v2.1
PN/DP
MasterOhh
Chräshe
Licht9885

Reihenfolge entspricht der Höhe des Bestechungsgeldes.


----------



## vollmi (4 Dezember 2020)

Das wären hier meine Kandidaten. Die haben die Last des Pokals alle verdient. 

Heinilein
Rostiger Nagel
Blockmove
PN/DP
DeltaMikeAir
Thomas_V2.1
JesperMP


----------



## TheLevel (4 Dezember 2020)

Dann werfe ich auch mal ein paar Zettel in den Hut, schön sortiert nach Schuhgröße:

Blockmove
de vliegende Holländer
DeltaMikerAir
Heinileini
Jesper_MP
Larry Laffer
PN/DP
Rostiger nagel
Vollmi


----------



## zako (4 Dezember 2020)

Folgend meine Liste. Ich weiß schon, da sind wieder einige aus dem Establishment dabei. Aber auch falls andere Nominierte weitere Stimmen erhalten, werde ich nicht  "Stop the count" rufen.
Falls sich jemand für eine Briefwahl entscheidet, werden diese Stimmen dann eigentlich als illegal bewertet? 
Man muss ja in diesen Jahr schon aufpassen. In Ländern wie Peru, Weißrussland, USA und diverser afrikanischer Länder die es mit der Demokratie nicht so genau nehmen, war ja immer wieder von Wahlbetrug die Rede. Naja vielleicht kann uns jemand über die alternative Faktenlage berichten - schließlich hört man immer wieder was von Verschwörungen 


Blockmove	
ChristophD
Draco Malfoy	
Heinileini
Larry Laffer	
NBerger	
Peter Gedöns	
rostiger Nagel
Ralle
Thomas_V2.1


----------



## rostiger Nagel (4 Dezember 2020)

zako schrieb:


> Folgend meine Liste. Ich weiß schon, da sind wieder einige aus dem Establishment dabei. Aber auch falls andere Nominierte weitere Stimmen erhalten, werde ich nicht  "Stop the count" rufen.
> Falls sich jemand für eine Briefwahl entscheidet, werden diese Stimmen dann eigentlich als illegal bewertet?
> Man muss ja in diesen Jahr schon aufpassen. In Ländern wie Peru, Weißrussland, USA und diverser afrikanischer Länder die es mit der Demokratie nicht so genau nehmen, war ja immer wieder von Wahlbetrug die Rede. Naja vielleicht kann uns jemand über die alternative Faktenlage berichten - schließlich hört man immer wieder was von Verschwörungen



Natürlich kann per Brief, PN, WhatsApp, usw die Stimme abgegeben werden.
Wir zählen aber nur die Nominierungen, die in diesen Thread abgebeben werden.
Die Wahl ist nicht geheim, jeder darf die Stimmen nachzählen.

Apropos Wahl, er ist wieder da https://www.n-tv.de/panorama/Adolf-Hitler-zum-Landrat-in-Namibia-gewaehlt-article22212659.html
was es nicht alles gibt.

Im übrigen freue ich mich wirklich über jeden der Teilnimmt und für 
jeden der auf die Liste kommt.


----------



## Blockmove (4 Dezember 2020)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Natürlich kann per Brief, PN, WhatsApp, usw die Stimme abgegeben werden.



Zum Zählen nutzt du dann die Software aus Venzuela?


----------



## rostiger Nagel (4 Dezember 2020)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Zum Zählen nutzt du dann die Software aus Venzuela?



Nein ich nehme Finger und Zehen, ab 20 wird es echt schwierig.
Gut das wir noch nicht über 10 sind, ich höre jetzt schon die Kollegen
rufen "Zieh die Schuhe wieder an oder ich mach das Fenster auf"


----------



## oliver.tonn (4 Dezember 2020)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Zum Zählen nutzt du dann die Software aus Venzuela?


Oder noch besser die, mit der die Ente in den USA ihren Wahlsieg ermittelt hat.


----------



## Blockmove (4 Dezember 2020)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Nein ich nehme Finger und Zehen, ab 20 wird es echt schwierig.
> Gut das wir noch nicht über 10 sind, ich höre jetzt schon die Kollegen
> rufen "Zieh die Schuhe wieder an oder ich mach das Fenster auf"



Wie bis 20 mit Finger und Zehen?
Du bist in der Holzbranche und hast noch alle Finger?


----------



## oliver.tonn (4 Dezember 2020)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Wie bis 20 mit Finger und Zehen?
> Du bist in der Holzbranche und hast noch alle Finger?


Naja es gilt doch ab 0,5 wird aufgerundet.
:grin:

Aber bei meinen Verwandten gibt es auch ein paar Tischler und da fehlt leider tatsächlich beim einen mehr beim Anderen weniger.


----------



## TheLevel (4 Dezember 2020)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Du bist in der Holzbranche und hast noch alle Finger?


Verdammt, jetzt hab ich das Sägewerk von Bad Segeberg im Kopf und werd es nicht mehr los....


----------



## Mrtain (4 Dezember 2020)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Gut das wir noch nicht über 10 sind, ich höre jetzt schon die Kollegen
> rufen "Zieh die Schuhe wieder an oder ich mach das Fenster auf"



Es muss doch eh wegen Corona regelmäßig gelüftet werden


----------



## NBerger (4 Dezember 2020)

Hier meine, ebenfalls beliebig... eh alles Fake news

Blockmove
Heinileini
JesperMP
LarryLaffer
vollmi
hucki
ChristophD


----------



## marlob (4 Dezember 2020)

Und hier meine Nominierung für dieses Jahr
Heinileini
Larry Laffer
Blockmove
ChristophD
Vollmi
Hucki
Ralle
Thomas_V2.1


----------



## zako (4 Dezember 2020)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Zum Zählen nutzt du dann die Software aus Venzuela?



... oh je, die hatten wir schon das letzte mal - das Ergebnis ist ja bekannt.


----------



## Blockmove (4 Dezember 2020)

zako schrieb:


> ... oh je, die hatten wir schon das letzte mal - das Ergebnis ist ja bekannt.



Nein, das weise ich ganz entschieden zurück 
Allerdings kann ich nicht leugnen, dass wir Werke in Russland, China und der Türkei haben.


----------



## PN/DP (5 Dezember 2020)

Jedes Jahr ist es so schwer nur 10 Kandidaten vorzuschlagen, weil so viele User gute Hilfe geleistet haben.
Außer denen die eh' schon oft nominiert sind, haben auch noch diese User den Pokal verdient:

ChristophD
de vliegende Holländer
dingo
escride1
HausSPSler
Licht9885
oliver.tonn
Onkel Dagobert
StructuredTrash
vollmi


----------



## Blockmove (6 Dezember 2020)

PN/DP schrieb:


> Jedes Jahr ist es so schwer nur 10 Kandidaten vorzuschlagen, weil so viele User gute Hilfe geleistet haben.
> Außer denen die eh' schon oft nominiert sind, haben auch noch diese User den Pokal verdient:



Sehr gute Idee!
Ich schliess mich da an und übernehm deine Liste.

ChristophD
de vliegende Holländer
dingo
escride1
HausSPSler
Licht9885
oliver.tonn
Onkel Dagobert
StructuredTrash
vollmi

Gruß
Blockmove


----------



## Ralle (6 Dezember 2020)

PN/DP schrieb:


> Jedes Jahr ist es so schwer nur 10 Kandidaten vorzuschlagen, weil so viele User gute Hilfe geleistet haben.
> Außer denen die eh' schon oft nominiert sind, haben auch noch diese User den Pokal verdient:



Dem schließ ich mich gerne an. Bisher hatte ich mich immer rausgehalten, von wegen Mod und so, aber das ist doch eher Quatsch.

Kurze Liste, will auch niemanden zurücksetzen, daher mal die, die nicht immer im Rampenlicht stehen, aber richtig gute Hilfen geben:

zako
HausSPSler
Onkel Dagobert
ChristophD
JoopB


----------



## Ph3niX (6 Dezember 2020)

Liste in beliebiger Reihenfolge - dabei gäbe es bestimmt noch den einen oder anderen, der es auch verdient hätte!

Rostiger Nagel
PN/DP
DeltaMikeAir
Onkel Dagobert
ChristophD
oliver.tonn
Heinileini
Blockmove
hucki
vollmi


----------



## SUZI (6 Dezember 2020)

Kandidaten User des Jahres 2020
01.Blockmove
02. Rostiger Nagel
03. DeltaMikeAir
04. PN/DP
05. JesperMP
06. Larry Laffer
07. __________
08. __________
09. __________
10. __________

Vielen Dank für die Unterstützung


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (6 Dezember 2020)

Heinileini
Blockmove
Vollmi
Rostiger Nagel
HausSPSler
Peter Gedöns
Thomas_V2.1
de vliegende Hollander
Hucki
Oliver.Tonn


Ohne Wertung, vielen Dank an alle für die interessanten Beiträge.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (6 Dezember 2020)

...Update...
Stimmen nachgetragen



Ralle schrieb:


> Dem schließ ich mich gerne an. Bisher hatte ich mich immer rausgehalten, von wegen Mod und so, aber das ist doch eher Quatsch.



Ja ist Quatsch, auch ein Mod darf sagen, wenn jemand positiv auffällt.


----------



## Larry Laffer (6 Dezember 2020)

Was man hier vielleicht einmal sagen sollte :
Nicht jeder der hier Nominierten wird es am Ende in die Abstimmung schaffen und von denen wird am Ende wahrscheinlich auch nur einer der "User des Jahres" ... 
UNABHÄNGIG DAVON :
Ich würde es für jeden hier genannten schon als eine Art "Ritterschlag" werten ... DENN ... er oder sie ist ja den Anderen durch positive und tolle und brauchbare Beiträge aufgefallen.
Bei Microsoft wäre das (aus meiner Sicht) alleine für diese Nominierung schon der Begriff "MVP" = "Most Valued Professionel" - seht es alle mal so ...
und in dem Sinne :
WEITER SO !!!


----------



## Captain Future (6 Dezember 2020)

01 Heinileini
02 Onkel Dagobert
03 Zako
04 DeltaMikeAir
05 Thomas_V2.1
06 hucki
07 NBerger
08 Rallle
09 Vollmi
10 ChristophD


----------



## Blockmove (7 Dezember 2020)

Larry Laffer schrieb:


> Was man hier vielleicht einmal sagen sollte :
> Nicht jeder der hier Nominierten wird es am Ende in die Abstimmung schaffen und von denen wird am Ende wahrscheinlich auch nur einer der "User des Jahres" ...
> UNABHÄNGIG DAVON :
> Ich würde es für jeden hier genannten schon als eine Art "Ritterschlag" werten ... DENN ... er oder sie ist ja den Anderen durch positive und tolle und brauchbare Beiträge aufgefallen.
> ...



Vielleicht könnte man ja den User-Status erweitern.
Also zusätzlich zum erfahrener Benutzer eben einen MVP schaffen


----------



## Faceman (7 Dezember 2020)

Chräshe
de vliegende Holländer
DeltaMikeAir
Zako
JoopB
thomasS5
HausSPSler

Danke an alle


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (7 Dezember 2020)

Es ist schwer, sich auf zehn zu beschränken ... vielen Dank an alle, die ihr Wissen hier einbringen.

Eine kleine Auswahl:

Blockmove
ChristophD
de vliegende Holländer
DeltaMikeAir
ducati
HausSPSler
Heinileini
MSB
Thomas_V2.1
vollmi


----------



## Blockmove (7 Dezember 2020)

PN/DP schrieb:


> Jedes Jahr ist es so schwer nur 10 Kandidaten vorzuschlagen, weil so viele User gute Hilfe geleistet haben.



Ich möchte nochmal den Satz von Harald hochholen.
Hat jemand eine gute Idee, wie man aus "*dem* User des Jahres" "*die* User des Jahres" machen kann?
Unser Job hat soviele Aspekte und soviele Teilgebiete und bei jedem Gebiet findet man hier super Hilfe und Unterstützung.
Egal ob Einsteigern geduldig bei den Grundlagen geholfen wird oder High Level Probleme gelöst werden.
Ich fände es einfach klasse, wenn wir hier eine Idee finden würden, die nicht nur die "üblichen Verdächtigen" berücksichtigt.

Gruß
Blockmove


----------



## zako (7 Dezember 2020)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Hat jemand eine gute Idee, wie man aus "*dem* User des Jahres" "*die* User des Jahres" machen kann?



... in einem anderen Forum kann man die Beiträge bewerten (von  1 bis 5 Sternchen) und irgendwann hat man eben einen "Notendurchschnitt". Aber wenn man da helfen will und dann ggf doch nicht gleich die Lösung hat, dann bekommt man womöglich die Bewertung "ein Stern - nicht hilfreich", das könnte dann auch User ärgern und dazu führen dann gar nicht mehr zu antworten.


Hier gibt es ja schon den "erfahrenen" und "neuen" Benutzer - wobei ein Neuling auch ein absoluter Experte sein könnte und ein erfahrener v.a. seine Beiträge bei Stammtischdiskussionen sammelt.


Aber Anwender hier als Experte einzuordnen wäre auch schwierig. Wenn jetzt jemand sich z.B. sehr gut mit der Servoantriebstechik auskennt, heißt es ja noch lange nicht, dass er auch Ahnung von Dahlanderschaltungen, Schiebeankermotoren, Gleichstrommotoren ... usw. hat - also wäre z.B. nur bedingt Experte in der Rubrik Antriebstechnik.


Man hat ja hier die Möglichkeit sich zu bedanken. Das ist doch auch schon nett, wenn das einer tut.


----------



## Mrtain (9 Dezember 2020)

01 Blockmove
02 Oliver.Tonn
03 Heinileini
04 Vollmi
05 NBerger

Danke an alle


----------



## rostiger Nagel (9 Dezember 2020)

hier meine Liste

01ChristophD02de vliegende Holländer03escride104Heinileini05JesperMP06Onkel Dagobert07Thomas_V2.108zako09- - -10- - -


----------



## stevenn (11 Dezember 2020)

Meine nominierten sind 
01 Blockmove
02 Tommi


----------



## Heinileini (17 Dezember 2020)

Alle Jahre wieder ... habe auch ich das Problem, dass ich meine engere Wahl noch so lange hin- und herschieben kann und kein Ende finde.
Es geht einfach nicht, ohne so manchen nicht zu würdigen, der es absolut verdient hat.

Vielsten Dank an die vielen kompetenten, fleissigen und geduldigen "Beiträger" dieses Forums!!!

Meine nominierten sind diesmal

Blockmove
DeltaMikeAir
escride1
hucki
JanB1
JesperMP
MFreiberger
Onkel Dagobert
PN/DP
Thomas_v2.1


----------



## hucki (17 Dezember 2020)

Mein Topping:

Heinilein
Thomas_v2.1
Winnman
MFreiberger
oliver.tonn
Tommi
Ralle
JesperMP
rostiger Nagel
emilio20


----------



## Tommi (18 Dezember 2020)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Ich möchte nochmal den Satz von Harald hochholen.
> Hat jemand eine gute Idee, wie man aus "*dem* User des Jahres" "*die* User des Jahres" machen kann?
> Unser Job hat soviele Aspekte und soviele Teilgebiete und bei jedem Gebiet findet man hier super Hilfe und Unterstützung.
> Egal ob Einsteigern geduldig bei den Grundlagen geholfen wird oder High Level Probleme gelöst werden.
> ...



Der Aufwand für die Nominierung des (der) User des Jahres muss aber auch überschaubar bleiben
und die "üblichen Verdächtigen" sind nun mal die Träger des Forums.
Aber es rutschen auch immer wieder neue rein und alte geh'n raus.
Vielleicht wäre es was, wenn nach zwei aufeinander folgenden Amtsperioden einmal ausgesetzt
werden müsste.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (18 Dezember 2020)

[User des Jahres] Wahl 2020


----------

